# Cory Question



## donjuan_corn (May 6, 2010)

Okay so the Corys are alive, fins in tact but are swimming sideways, upside down and unable to keep control of the way they are swimming? Not sure what's going on.

Thought maybe it had to do with the bumble bee attacking or something, but no physical problems and now i'm doing to three pandas and a peppered cory??? 


Any Ideas?


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

whats your perems?


----------



## ibenu (Apr 21, 2010)

Any meds administered recently?


----------



## donjuan_corn (May 6, 2010)

No meds, PH 6.5, temp 81-82 and no salt added.


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

What's your water change amount and frequency? When was the last water change?

81-82 degrees is a bit on the warm side for these cory species, my pandas did much better south of 75. Life expectancy was shortened with higher temps. How long have you had these corys?


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

Well the temp is a bit high for a panda cory.. but i have my corys at 84 as i have discus as well


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

how are your nitrates?


----------



## donjuan_corn (May 6, 2010)

Will check the nitrates when I get home, I do 25% once a week and I have Uarus, so I keep it a little warmer. I can probably drop down to 78-79


----------



## donjuan_corn (May 6, 2010)

hp10BII said:


> What's your water change amount and frequency? When was the last water change?
> 
> 81-82 degrees is a bit on the warm side for these cory species, my pandas did much better south of 75. Life expectancy was shortened with higher temps. How long have you had these corys?


I've had the corys for 2.5-3 weeks.


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

i would say air bladder issue


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

AWW said:


> i would say air bladder issue


i would say that too but seems wierd the whole stock is doing it


----------



## donjuan_corn (May 6, 2010)

There are 3 Pandas that are fine, I started with 5, so it happened to 2 of them. You know how the corys go up for air, does it matter that they are in a 90 gallon? is it too far to go for air?


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

I have a 150 gal and they seem fine. There are all stages of growth too


----------



## donjuan_corn (May 6, 2010)

I'll monitro the last 4 cory's i have, if another one dies TCR you want the remaining three?


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

donjuan_corn said:


> I'll monitro the last 4 cory's i have, if another one dies TCR you want the remaining three?


YEA!!!

if you need anything for your tank let me know.. 
i have some extra equipment
in fact is ur worried about air i have an airpump you can have to see if that helps.. tho i dont have an extra airstone

I cant see the tank size being an issue tho


----------



## rescuepenguin (Apr 21, 2010)

Do you have an update on the corys? I figure that they may have picked up an infection or something is irritating their skin.

Steve


----------



## donjuan_corn (May 6, 2010)

Nope, I had one floating to the top upside down and drifting then coming down to the bottom of the tank, but haven't lost any Corys since the last one a couple weeks back. I really don't know what the heck it was and the ones that are still in the tank are doing fine?


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

maybe it was a temperary spike in something


----------



## Jhon Cina (Sep 29, 2010)

You are not over crowding. And surprise..... If the gold is a male ,they could cross breed. The gold is a hybrid off the blue gourami strain.


----------



## donjuan_corn (May 6, 2010)

Jhon Cina said:


> You are not over crowding. And surprise..... If the gold is a male ,they could cross breed. The gold is a hybrid off the blue gourami strain.


I don't get it.


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

donjuan_corn said:


> I don't get it.


I dont either.. random


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

smells like spam to me.


----------



## rescuepenguin (Apr 21, 2010)

yeah,

Either that is a spam, or in the wrong thread


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

hp10BII said:


> smells like spam to me.


so it smells like canned meat


----------



## hillmar (Sep 25, 2010)

I just had a Cory die on me too today! (fake julii cory) I have plans to switching to sand instead of gravel.... Wonder if the gravel had anything to do with it?? If you guys are using sand I was wandering what type of sand and where you guys are buying it. Or am I stuck with the 30 dollars for a 20lb bag at LFS?


----------



## rescuepenguin (Apr 21, 2010)

Gravel or sand doesn't matter, how often do you vacuum your tank? and what are your parameters? Different species handle different things differently. I'm not sure what species a fake julii is.

Steve


----------



## hillmar (Sep 25, 2010)

Fake julii cory's False Julii Cory - Corydoras Trilineatus
I vacuum once a week, readings 0ammonia, 0 nitrite, 10 nitrate. 78 degree temp. Have zebra daino's, guppy's, and cory's. I just heard that sand was better for bottom feeders vs gravel.


----------



## rescuepenguin (Apr 21, 2010)

everything seams in order. I have never heard about gravel vs sand. I use both. Could it be old age? or maybe what raspatus describes in this thread


----------



## logan22 (Sep 6, 2010)

i had the same problem with my barbs.. i put in melafix and pimafix.. added some salt ..read the directions according to your tank size ..and i fed them peas..two days later they were not swimming that way anymore..they were floating to the top and swiiming on the side for a while..i was really scared they werent going to make it... but they are doing just fine now..hope your fishes make it good luck

best regards


----------



## donjuan_corn (May 6, 2010)

I'm down to 2 corys.. But they like to play dead and float to the top of the water then they are fine the next day. The only problem is The severums or Uarus think they are food I think. Uh oh! No more corys in my tank from now on though, gotta stick to bigger fish.


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

That's wired that ur having so
much troubles


----------



## donjuan_corn (May 6, 2010)

TCR said:


> That's wired that ur having so
> much troubles


Not really trouble, just the natural order to life, it's not my water killing the fish, it's the fish killing the fish.


----------

